# Fine Dining/Michelin Star Restaurants



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

I've always wanted to try a proper Michelin star restaurant particularly at Le Gavroche Michel Roux Jr's place, has anybody been and if so your thoughts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Have been to a Chateux in France whose restaurant was overseen by Micheal Roux senior - stunning lamb filet !!

Also been to Paris House which again was beautiful 

Been to a few other places around that don't have a star but have chefs who learnt their trade at one


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've always wanted to try a proper Michelin star restaurant particularly at Le Gavroche Michel Roux Jr's place, has anybody been and if so your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

My parents have been a few times. The first time they loved it. The second time they made the mistake of going a week after I sent them to Hedone (michelin star restaurant in Chiswick), and weren't as impressed by Michel. (They're clearly getting picky). They still massively recommend it though! (Hedone is still meant to be good, but last I heard a couple of Head Chef movements have changed things slightly, as you would expect)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

Ate at the Fat Duck. Awesome experience


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

One place I will recommend to anyone is The Hand and Flowers in Marlow - Tom Kerridges place - stunning food !!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			My parents have been a few times. The first time they loved it. The second time they made the mistake of going a week after I sent them to Hedone (michelin star restaurant in Chiswick), and weren't as impressed by Michel. (They're clearly getting picky). They still massively recommend it though! (Hedone is still meant to be good, but last I heard a couple of Head Chef movements have changed things slightly, as you would expect)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, did they go for lunch or dinner or was it a taster menu?

I'm going to book it I think so I'll have to  dust down my best suit :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One place I will recommend to anyone is The Hand and Flowers in Marlow - Tom Kerridges place - stunning food !!
		
Click to expand...

I'd looked at that but for a weekend slot they're fully booked til next year!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

Took HID here for our 10th wedding anniversary http://www.opentable.co.uk/lortolan


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ate at the Fat Duck. Awesome experience
		
Click to expand...

That's Blumenthal's gaff isn't it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd looked at that but for a weekend slot they're fully booked til next year!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a long wait but worth it

We have been twice and booked in for my birthday this year 

Ticking the days away


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks mate, did they go for lunch or dinner or was it a taster menu?

I'm going to book it I think so I'll have to  dust down my best suit :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Went for the taster menu (with wine flighting), both times I believe. If you like rich food, you will love it. Their advice was be hungry when you go there, you get plenty! (and if you finish the glass of wine while you still have food on the plate, they are good at topping it up!)


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah it's a long wait but worth it

We have been twice and booked in for my birthday this year 

Ticking the days away
		
Click to expand...

I'm always interested in this kind of thing. I appreciate that you know and love this place, but would it not be good to go try somewhere equally as amazing?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2015)

I went to Dinner by Heston in January for my 25th and it was exceptional. The scallops were amazing, the steak was perfectly seasoned, perfectly cooked and had a beautiful smokey taste, and then the dessert was superb. Loved it. The service was great too, really felt like they wanted us to have a good time, and every need was catered for. My fiancee is gluten intolerant, and they provided gluten-free bread which was some of the nicest bread I've ever had, was amazed it was gluten-free. Would definitely go back, and am very keen to sample The Fat Duck.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's Blumenthal's gaff isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I went about five years ago when he was still doing a lot of the cooking there but I know people who have eaten there and not enjoyed it saying the food wasn't worth the money


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I'm always interested in this kind of thing. I appreciate that you know and love this place, but would it not be good to go try somewhere equally as amazing?
		
Click to expand...

Oh we go to a few places each year - driving back up to the Lakes to stay at the Lakeside as the food there is wonderful 

A lovely place just outside Stratford is another fav 

Off to the Oxo Tower later also 

Always on the look out for some good food places


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2015)

The Oxo Tower is pretty good. Lovely setting.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			My fiancee is gluten intolerant
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain!


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I've always wanted to try a proper Michelin star restaurant particularly at Le Gavroche Michel Roux Jr's place, has anybody been and if so your thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Over priced for what it is, go to a Michelin Star restaurant who's chef isn't on the telly and you'll get a treat.

Gleneagles Hotel, Andrew Fairlie is one of the best in Britain, 2 stars.

Tasting menu for Â£125 and you'll get a treat. A la carte, 3 courses for Â£95


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh we go to a few places each year - driving back up to the Lakes to stay at the Lakeside as the food there is wonderful 

A lovely place just outside Stratford is another fav 

Off to the Oxo Tower later also 

Always on the look out for some good food places
		
Click to expand...

Clearly a man of good tastes then!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			That's Blumenthal's gaff isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

My wife and her boss was treated there a by customer last year - was very disappointed


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One place I will recommend to anyone is The Hand and Flowers in Marlow - Tom Kerridges place - stunning food !!
		
Click to expand...

Booked out solid all the time because he's got so well known. I like him and his food looks superb


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 19, 2015)

Stu, You'll end up scaring all the posh clientele away, when you book, tell them you will distribute free ear plugs to everyone 
Still deaf from the curry at last years H4H


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. I went about five years ago when he was still doing a lot of the cooking there but I know people who have eaten there and not enjoyed it saying the food wasn't worth the money
		
Click to expand...

He comes across as a bit of a tosser tbh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Clearly a man of good tastes then!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a really picky fussy eater but never seem to have an issue at a place that does very good food

There is a cracking little place just outside Woburn called the Birch - very good food and good prices.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stu, You'll end up scaring all the posh clientele away, when you book, tell them you will distribute free ear plugs to everyone 
*Still deaf* from the curry at last years H4H   

Click to expand...

Pardon???

:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm a really picky fussy eater but never seem to have an issue at a place that does very good food

There is a cracking little place just outside Woburn called the Birch - very good food and good prices.
		
Click to expand...

Phil, book us a table at kerridges gaff lad the next time you go:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Over priced for what it is, go to a Michelin Star restaurant who's chef isn't on the telly and you'll get a treat.

Gleneagles Hotel, Andrew Fairlie is one of the best in Britain, 2 stars.

Tasting menu for Â£125 and you'll get a treat. A la carte, 3 courses for Â£95
		
Click to expand...

Have you been mate?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 19, 2015)

Took HID to Midsummer House in Cambridge for an anniversary a few years back. 2 Michelin Stars and the food was awesome. We went for the taster menu and worked out that we got 14 courses in all plus the flight of wines. Well worth the Â£360 odd if you do it once every few years. We still talk about it every now and then.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you been mate?
		
Click to expand...

No :rofl:

On the radar big man


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Phil, book us a table at kerridges gaff lad the next time you go:thup:
		
Click to expand...

They used to do a reserve list that you could go on for short notice pull outs but it's rare - especially on a Sunday or Sat evening


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			No :rofl:

On the radar big man
		
Click to expand...

Quality Val!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They used to do a reserve list that you could go on for short notice pull outs but it's rare - especially on a Sunday or Sat evening
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget I'm 200+ miles away aswell!

I had a look at  that OXO last year, it looks very nice, let me know how it goes mush.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Quality Val!!
		
Click to expand...

One of Andrew Fairlies things is all his produce is sourced from a small radius from the hotel, something like no more than 30 or 50 miles. His food is meant to be awesome


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Still deaf from the curry at last years H4H   

Click to expand...

 I wish I had been.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			One of Andrew Fairlies things is all his produce is sourced from a small radius from the hotel, something like no more than 30 or 50 miles. His food is meant to be awesome
		
Click to expand...

When I played there a few years ago the menu looked fantastic and his reputation is up there with the very best.

I've always liked Michel Roux Jr so I'd like to try his food 1st.

Obviously it wouldn't be on a regular basis but definitely one a year.


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			When I played there a few years ago the menu looked fantastic and his reputation is up there with the very best.

*I've always liked Michel Roux Jr so I'd like to try his food 1st.*

Obviously it wouldn't be on a regular basis but definitely one a year.
		
Click to expand...

Me too but he doesn't cook though, I don't even think M.R Jr does the menu any more. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			I wish I had been.

Click to expand...

I was only whispering last year aswell :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Me too but he doesn't cook though, I don't even think M.R Jr does the menu any more. I may be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

He does the menu iirc


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Go to a small place in France where Novelli trains his chefs. Superb, the pigs trotter stuffed with black pudding was incredible


----------



## Junior (Mar 19, 2015)

'Manchester House' and 'The French' are two in Manchester that are vying for a star.  Very posh you know wot wot wot.  Great scran tho ...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't forget I'm 200+ miles away aswell!

I had a look at  that OXO last year, it looks very nice, let me know how it goes mush.
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2015)

The missus and I are going here in a few weeks http://www.crabandlobster.co.uk
Really looking forward to it as the food is supposed to be excellent. Upgraded to a hot tub room as well :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Junior said:



			'Manchester House' and 'The French' are two in Manchester that are vying for a star.  Very posh you know wot wot wot.  Great scran tho ...
		
Click to expand...

I know the exec head chef at manc house, John Brannagan, the owners also own  Gusto and few others. They also  set up and owned "The Living Room" brand  but sold it a few years ago.

When did you go to Manchester House mate?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2015)

Val said:



			One of Andrew Fairlies things is all his produce is sourced from a small radius from the hotel, something like no more than 30 or 50 miles. His food is meant to be awesome
		
Click to expand...

Our pro ate there last year at the lombard final, said it was quality and he would go back and take his missus.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			The missus and I are going here in a few weeks http://www.crabandlobster.co.uk
Really looking forward to it as the food is supposed to be excellent. Upgraded to a hot tub room as well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That looks lovely, let us know what you think, I need to take my missus for a weekend away soon and that looks perfect.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ate at the Fat Duck. Awesome experience
		
Click to expand...

i have also eaten a FAT DUCK pity it was with a FAT COW,bitter me never NEVER I SAID.


----------



## Junior (Mar 19, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I know the exec head chef at manc house, John Brannagan, the owners also own  Gusto and few others. They also  set up and owned "The Living Room" brand  but sold it a few years ago.

When did you go to Manchester House mate?
		
Click to expand...

Never been mate, When we do head for grub in mcr we usually end up in Australasia as the missus loves it.  She's been on at me to take her to Manchester House as Aiden Byrne who is the chef has a place in Lymm too......  she wasnt best pleased when i suggested  Papa Johns instead.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 19, 2015)

Junior said:



			Never been mate, When we do head for grub in mcr we usually end up in Australasia as the missus loves it.  She's been on at me to take her to Manchester House as Aiden Byrne who is the chef has a place in Lymm too...... but wasnt best pleased when we rocked up to Papa Johns instead.
		
Click to expand...

Haha could've been worse you could've took her to Frankie and Benny's!!


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

Junior said:



			Never been mate, When we do head for grub in mcr we usually end up in Australasia as the missus loves it.  She's been on at me to take her to Manchester House as Aiden Byrne who is the chef has a place in Lymm too......  she wasnt best pleased when i suggested  Papa Johns instead.
		
Click to expand...

Australasia has been recommended more time than i care to remember, is it that good?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That looks lovely, let us know what you think, I need to take my missus for a weekend away soon and that looks perfect.
		
Click to expand...

You going to give her crabs again?


----------



## wookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			He does the menu iirc
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely there cooking sometimes and even comes out and speaks to each table - went there for lunch (during the week it's amazing value at something like Â£40 for three courses inc 1/2 bottle of wine and water) last year and he was out chatting to everyone.

Food was simple on the scale of some of the stuff on the tasting menu but cooked to perfection.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

wookie said:



			He's definitely there cooking sometimes and even comes out and speaks to each table - went there for lunch (during the week it's amazing value at something like Â£40 for three courses inc 1/2 bottle of wine and water) last year and he was out chatting to everyone.

Food was simple on the scale of some of the stuff on the tasting menu but cooked to perfection.
		
Click to expand...

I seen that it's a "business lunch" now for Â£60.

I'll probably go for dinner with my tart as we'll be staying over.

Where would be the best place to stay? I'm looking at booking the rattler so we'd be at Euston for 9ish and hopefully have a day of nosing around,shopping then onto the restaurant and maybe a few beers afterwards?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 20, 2015)

Stood outside the 3 star Sant Pau restaurant in Sant Pol de Mar (near Barcelona). But thats as close as i've got !


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2015)

I find most now are a bit of a rip off, with so many "celebrity Chefs" now all cashing in on this you just don't get value for money.

Used to go to these places reg when i worked in the city and back then you got tip top service, ones ive been to in the last few years have been a letdown.. and don't get me started on the wine lists


----------



## Duckster (Mar 20, 2015)

Been to quite a few, but never done any of the Roux's yet.  My cousin goes to La Gavroche prob once every couple of years and wouldn't go back if he didn't like it.

Also depends on what kind of fine dining you want.  Obviously places like La Gavroche, Le Manoir etc.. are very French Classic.  Heston goes all "funky" with presentation and the whole experience of the meal.  Simon Rogan is very "foraged", Ramsey is nice cross over of French Classic and modern.

My own personal favourites are: Northcote Manor (Nigel Howarth), always nice, me and the Mrs have been several times and she's even been to the cookery school there (got big brownie points for that birthday prezzie), plus go to his Ribble Valley Inns quite a lot.  Anything that has Simon Rogan involved is usually absolutely top, my favourite dining experience ever was at L'enclume, simply mind blowing.  Closely followed by The Fat Duck.  Gordon Ramsay in NYC was better (on the day) than his main restaurant Royal Hospital Road.  Still got lots on my hit list, Hand and Flowers, The Berkeley and Andrew Fairlie at Gleneagles (next year whilst I'm up at St Andrews for my 40th.  Will surprise the wifey) to name a few.

All of them, without exception, have bent over backwards for me as I am allergic to mushrooms which are used in almost flamin everything these days.  One of the reasons we like Northcote so much is that Nigel actually prepares an entire different menu for me and the wifey which is mushroom free.

Where ever you go, the bill will be eye-watering, but it's like golf courses, the difference between you local beefeater and a Michelin star place is like your local muni compared to Sunningdale.

And yes.  I will order Duck. 

* As an extra, one of the places that I always enjoy, even though they aren't Michelin are any of Jamie Olivers' 15 restaurants.  Esp the one at Watergate bay, one of the best views from any restaurant.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 20, 2015)

Took Mr Mimms to The Waterside Inn (one of the Roux brothers) at Bray years ago when I was still single, with me insisting i was going to pay.
They gave ME the menu with no prices on, and when the bill came, Mr Mimms had to pay as it was much more than I expected!

"Reader, I married him" to quote Jane Eyre


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Took Mr Mimms to The Waterside Inn (one of the Roux brothers) at Bray years ago when I was still single, with me insisting i was going to pay.
They gave ME the menu with no prices on, and when the bill came, Mr Mimms had to pay as it was much more than I expected!

"Reader, I married him" to quote Jane Eyre
		
Click to expand...

Haha that's quality, my tart would probably do the same:rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2015)

Its a whole load of pretentious rubbish.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 20, 2015)

Been to loads.  All great with no bad experiences. 

Standout ones are The Ivy, Le Gavroche, Fat Duck, The Old Vicarage, Fishers and Gravetye Manor.

Best one though, and my absolute favourite restaurant - Nobu on Park Lane.  Just brilliant. That said, might be a few issues there currently as they got stripped of their 2 stars by Michelin in 2014!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its a whole load of pretentious rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Sound, I'll  give it a miss then


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2015)

Do they do pizza? Or cheese on toast? Or a nice bowl of cheesy chips?

Followed by chocolate fudge cake with hot toffee sauce and ice cream...

Food heaven


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

A bit off the beaten track... Morston Hall North Norfolk... Would go there again unlike one or two others tried more locally...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			Do they do pizza? Or cheese on toast? Or a nice bowl of cheesy chips?

Followed by chocolate fudge cake with hot toffee sauce and ice cream...

Food heaven 

Click to expand...

How very dare you, I had down as a classier type!!

Mods ,could somebody please remove this peasant please


----------



## Snelly (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its a whole load of pretentious rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the voice of experience speaks no doubt.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			How very dare you, I had down as a classier type!!

Mods ,could somebody please remove this peasant please

Click to expand...

Simple gal with simple tastes :mmm: 

Really not a foodie at all - fresh cooked bread, slab of butter and decent cheddar...picked onions maybe...nice crisps - happy days!


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Ah, the voice of experience speaks no doubt.......
		
Click to expand...

Yes. being a chef myself I am happy to talk about it.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes. being a chef myself I am happy to talk about it.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of agree with Paddy if i am honest, I am an ex chef also.

While I respect the work that goes in, I think its over priced. You can find gems of restaurants with equally good food for half the price and half the pretense..


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I kind of agree with Paddy if i am honest, I am an ex chef also.

While I respect the work that goes in, I think its over priced. You can find gems of restaurants with equally good food for half the price and half the pretense..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was probably being a bit flippant but do you really want a deconstructed cheesecake on a smear of some red stuff...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yeah I was probably being a bit flippant but do you really want a deconstructed cheesecake on a smear of some red stuff...
		
Click to expand...

You? Flippant?? Get outta here!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yeah I was probably being a bit flippant but do you really want a deconstructed cheesecake on a smear of some red stuff...
		
Click to expand...


Not on a daily basis but on the right occasion with the right people why not if you can afford it... Or, better still, have someone else pick up the tab...


PS Think 'fine dining' has moved on a bit from that now...


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Not on a daily basis but on the right occasion with the right people why not if you can afford it... Or, better still, have someone else pick up the tab...


PS *Think 'fine dining' has moved on a bit from that now...*

Click to expand...

You'd like to think so....


There are some great chefs cooking some amazing food and I salute them as being a chef is a tough life, its why I re trained...I still really enjoy cooking though.

If you want the experience and can afford then fair play. Much like me an Wentworth..


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2015)

I definitely recommend trying somewhere like La Gavroche (although I believe they have a 3 month waiting list):

I have been to a few "high-end" restaurants in recent times: Murano, Sat Bains, Fischers, Galvin @ Windows, being the starred restaurants which were all top notch Murano being my favourite and Fischers the weakest.
Other great meals included Roux at Parliament Square (a good option if you can't get into la Gavroche), Bentleys (for the Oysters), Corrigans, Theo Randall, The Cinnamon club (for a bit of spice). 

I want to try Tom kerridge's place, Benares, Gidley Park, fera and the Ledbury at some time.

I really enjoy these type of restaurants for a change but I'm also a fan of pub grub.

If they do one I normally have the tasting menu (with matched wines), as I feel it is the true reflection of what that chef is about.

Some of my best meals have been at tastings at Berry Bros & Rudd the wine merchant - Stuart Turner is a great chef.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes. being a chef myself I am happy to talk about it.
		
Click to expand...


Me too as believe it or not, I am an ex-chef having been expelled from school at 15 and falling into catering by accident.  I have worked at Langans, Claridges and another Michelin starred restaurant near Sheffield called The Old Vicarage.   


I totally disagree with you.  These are special occasion places where the cost is justified for the effort that goes in and the experience on offer. 

Wentworth is more like definitely nouvelle cuisine from the 80's.  Huge price for not much in return.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 20, 2015)

JamesR said:



			I definitely recommend trying somewhere like La Gavroche (although I believe they have a 3 month waiting list):

I have been to a few "high-end" restaurants in recent times:, Sat Bains,
		
Click to expand...

Really want to go to Sat Bains.  Looks great. 

When we move up north, it will be first on the list of places to try.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Really want to go to Sat Bains.  Looks great. 

When we move up north, it will be first on the list of places to try.
		
Click to expand...

Was only 1 star when we went - for my 30th birthday, at lunchtime. We had the tasting menu with matching wines at the chefs table. Each course one of the chefs served the food and explained what it was all about, what to look for etc.

It just shows how good Murano was on the night that for me it was slightly better than Sat Bains.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			If you want the experience and can afford then fair play. Much like me an Wentworth.. 

Click to expand...

That's pretty much exactly the analogy I'd make - though part of the high Green Fee at Wentworth is to keep visitors away!

Been to a few - Fat Duck and Waterside Inn being memorable. And Maxims in both Singapore and Paris (particularly), though there is something of a feud going on in between Maxims and Michelin.

But I actually prefer the next levels down - where there's far less pretentiousness/arrogance about both the food and service and they are trying to help rather than putting on a performance!

Martin Wishart's Edinburgh place felt far more comfortable before he got his star than after!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2015)

Been to Fairlies many times, Andrew himself visits each table to chat. He even brought over his own bottle of Tomato Ketchup.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Yes. being a chef myself I am happy to talk about it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at your view as most chefs aspire to work at Michelin star places.

The likes of Roux Jr there menu's are based on proper French classical food, Blumenthal on the other is as pretentious as they come.

What type of restaurant do you work at?


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 20, 2015)

Last time I went to Maccy D's the girl who served me had 5 stars, ooh la la.


----------



## Junior (Mar 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Australasia has been recommended more time than i care to remember, is it that good?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.  it's really nice.  Top top quality, great setting and they do it all without being too formal if you know what I mean.  The Mango Souffle that is out of this world.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 20, 2015)

Should be a different thread I know...

But, about the only place I've felt overcharged for food has been an Aberdeen Angus Steak House...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 20, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Me too as believe it or not, I am an ex-chef having been expelled from school at 15 and falling into catering by accident.  I have worked at Langans, Claridges and another Michelin starred restaurant near Sheffield called The Old Vicarage.   


I totally disagree with you.  These are special occasion places where the cost is justified for the effort that goes in and the experience on offer. 

Wentworth is more like definitely nouvelle cuisine from the 80's.  Huge price for not much in return.
		
Click to expand...

Langans is a place I love and will always remember. My dad used to use it all the time to entertain clients so we went there after he collected his OBE. Never felt an ounce of pretension there and would go back in a heartbeat


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 20, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm surprised at your view as most chefs aspire to work at Michelin star places.

The likes of Roux Jr there menu's are based on proper French classical food, Blumenthal on the other is as pretentious as they come.

What type of restaurant do you work at?
		
Click to expand...

These days I run the IT systems for a city trading firm.

I also cook


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			If you want the experience and can afford then fair play. Much like me an Wentworth.. 

Click to expand...

That's exactly how I see it. There are a few things where I have that feeling of "I wonder why it's so expensive/well rated/respected/exclusive" and want to try it out for myself.
Something's aren't always as good as you would hope, but I've never been disappointed in any Michelin star restaurant yet.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 20, 2015)

Agree about Andrew Fairlie at Gleneagles, superb use of fantastic ingredients.

Glyn Purnell's place in Brum  is wonderful and he is a Bluenose!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 20, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Glyn Purnell's place in Brum  is wonderful and he is a Bluenose!
		
Click to expand...

That's another one I fancy - is it far from New Street? 
If so I could head down do lunch and then get the train back to Derby!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			These days I run the IT systems for a city trading firm.

I also cook
		
Click to expand...

No wonder your so miserable.

Stuey, I think Fraiche in Oxton has a Michelin star.

Havent been there myself, though.

I also used to think that there couldn't been that much difference in good restaurants, until we went to Prague.

I think it was about Â£40  a ticket to sit in a private box at the opera, so thought not bad. Then I seen a link to a deal.

Â£100 - chauffeur driven car picks you up at the hotel, takes you to a Michelin starred or a great restaurant with a view (we went to one right on the river, overlooking the Charles bridge) for a 3 course meal, picked up again and taken to the opera, driven back afterwards. One of our most memorable nights, and the food was FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 20, 2015)

JamesR said:



			That's another one I fancy - is it far from New Street? 
If so I could head down do lunch and then get the train back to Derby!
		
Click to expand...

15-20 mins walk, uphill and then downhill so an effective way of dealing with any excess. His take on certain traditional dishes is particularly appealing.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 20, 2015)

Stu.  If your ever over towards Lancs/Clitheroe give this place a go. No Michelin stars but very close Apparently and Michelin Recommended.
Ive been a couple of times and the Food is pretty Special :thup:

http://www.freemasonsatwiswell.com


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Stu.  If your ever over towards Lancs/Clitheroe give this place a go. No Michelin stars but very close Apparently and Michelin Recommended.
Ive been a couple of times and the Food is pretty Special :thup:

http://www.freemasonsatwiswell.com

Click to expand...

That looks spot on mate, I'll certainly bear it in mind nice one.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 22, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That looks lovely, let us know what you think, I need to take my missus for a weekend away soon and that looks perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Went to the Crab and Lobster last weekend, what a wonderful place. We had the Bardola Lodge which is like a Norwegian ski hut but with a hot tub on the balcony. Couldn't fault the place, the staff, the grounds all superb, they have the lodges tucked away as well so they were very private, no prying eyes and the likes. We opted to go to a local pub on the Saturday night (Angel in Topcliffe) despite us having a table if we wanted in the main restaurant. It was a nice stroll, nice beer, nice food and then back to spend the evening in the hot tub.
We had lunch in the Crab and Lobster pub/restaurant on the Sunday, yum yum awesome food, my only tip, don't order a starter as the portions are really big to say it's a high end place.
Would we go back again, in a heartbeat if we could afford it.
Not sure about availability in the main hotel but for the lodges it's a long wait unless you go midweek, we got the vouchers last August and last weekend was the first available Saturday.
As an added bonus they have a small par 3 hole in the grounds, I didn't use it but I had a walk along to have a look :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd looked at that but for a weekend slot they're fully booked til next year!!
		
Click to expand...

I have been to the Hand & Flowers about 6 times, the trick is to book your next visit when your there.

Fantastic food and relaxed but excellent service, not pretentious and very well worth going


----------

